# Korean GM Sunglass Holder Install in North American Cruze



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

how did you attach them to the roof liner? 

I mean, I know you have to screw them on, but are there holes of some sort already underneath the roof liner for handle or sunglass holder install?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

WOOW you dont have this own in ur car  i'm impressed  i have it and i think i dont have anything else hehe
i never use it anyway , very flat and doesn't fit my sunglasses


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

nice! I've been going back and forth on this mod for a while now. I've got a pair of Ray Ban Wayfarer glasses and I'm worried they're too big to fit in the sun glasses holder. What do you think the depth of the holder is? 

Install looks nice either way. Kudos


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

That's my problem. My prescription glasses are Ray Bans, along with my normal pair. Matching frames. I fear they might not fit.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

phantom said:


> how did you attach them to the roof liner?
> 
> I mean, I know you have to screw them on, but are there holes of some sort already underneath the roof liner for handle or sunglass holder install?


It looks like it screws into the existing holes for the handle, but the OP will need to verify this. If so, I may be interested.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> how did you attach them to the roof liner?
> 
> I mean, I know you have to screw them on, but are there holes of some sort already underneath the roof liner for handle or sunglass holder install?


Re-read original post bro...nowhere does it state anything about the roof liner. It mounts in the door handle!!!


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

looks like it replaces the OhSHit handle above the drivers door.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

cruzershane said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> I Installed A Korean GM Cruze Sunglasses holder instead of the drivers side handle above the door. it works great since the cruze has nowhere really for your sunglasses, especially with the pioneer stereo. anyways it fits great it says its an oem GM Part but im not 100% sure since its from korea and they are great at making knock offs. but just thought id show everyone this option in case they were interested
> 
> ...


Does it close with the sunglasses in it?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I would hope that the cover is spring loaded well. I would schat myself if they fell down next to me. I would probably wreck my car.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I did the same eye glass holder about 2 months ago. Replaces the drivers side pull handle and works great.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Front-Sun-G...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item27c277bf12


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> Re-read original post bro...nowhere does it state anything about the roof liner. It mounts in the door handle!!!



Well, here in my country, its rare that passenger cars have driver side pull handle. :uhh:

That's the main reason I asked the question, its because on my Cruze, there is nothing installed in that particular part of the car, just an indentation for the handle with nuthin in it, no holes, no screws. 


cheers!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Since the headliner is in essence the top of the sunglass holder & add that it is spring actuated... it would adjust to whatever size (depth) of eyewear you place in there. I suspect that the width should be somewhat standard & would seem to fit most eyewear. Already bought something from this seller... may just have to jump on one of these since the bug clip I have bops me on the head sometimes.

You'd be surprised how much of the accessories inside and out are made in Korea (China, etc.) for GM (sticker states US/Canadian parts 60%)... I think sometimes GM either decides not go with the product or the manufacture has a serious overstock or license to continue to manufacture as an aftermarket while still able to sell it as a GM product.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

phantom said:


> Well, here in my country, its rare that passenger cars have driver side pull handle. :uhh:
> 
> That's the main reason I asked the question, its because on my Cruze, there is nothing installed in that particular part of the car, just an indentation for the handle with nuthin in it, no holes, no screws.
> 
> ...


That is actually a good point... why as the driver would you take your hands off the steering wheel especially if you're doing manuevers that someone would need to grab for those handles. I know that in my SUV's there was only OSH for all passengers, becuase if you are going four wheeling you should not take your hands off the steering wheel.

Only practicle reason I could see to use the handles on the drivers side would be to if someone need to ease themselves into the drivers seat for some medical reason, etc.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> That is actually a good point... why as the driver would you take your hands off the steering wheel especially if you're doing manuevers that someone would need to grab for those handles. I know that in my SUV's there was only OSH for all passengers, becuase if you are going four wheeling you should not take your hands off the steering wheel.
> 
> Only practicle reason I could see to use the handles on the drivers side would be to if someone need to ease themselves into the drivers seat for some medical reason, etc.


Because as most other countries see it, Americans are fat and need to pull themselves out of the car. Its not a grab bar for the corners...LOL

Ever watch Top Gear UK? They call us Fat all the time.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well eventhough I may be a fat American I'd still like a place to keep my sunglasses! Great mod idea!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL...We're all fat...


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> I did the same eye glass holder about 2 months ago. Replaces the drivers side pull handle and works great.
> 
> Front Sun Glasses Case For 08 09 10 11 Chevy Cruze | eBay


How do you get the handle off? Looks like there is a place to put a small screwdriver on the cap and pry a cover open exposing screws?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

rbtec said:


> How do you get the handle off? Looks like there is a place to put a small screwdriver on the cap and pry a cover open exposing screws?


Thats what I'm assuming. I just ordered one for my Cruze. My 04 Aveo had one already there and so does my wifes 07 Aveo hatchback. I guess thats because they were built in South Korea?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

OK seriously... what do you think? Did I just save myself $14?!

They have actually stayed put during this mornings commute.. didn't use them since it's very cloudy and drizzling most of the morning.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

TechCruzer said:


> OK seriously... what do you think? Did I just save myself $14?!
> 
> They have actually stayed put during this mornings commute.. didn't use them since it's very cloudy and drizzling most of the morning.


LMAO Lost it with that one. If it works, i don't think it will work with my Aviators


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

rbtec said:


> How do you get the handle off? *Looks like there is a place to put a small screwdriver on the cap and pry a cover open exposing screws?*


That's it.


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

haha, yah i took off the holy **** handle on the drivers side and it just screws into the same holes. yes my car came with a drivers side handle. What country are you in? The holder doesnt fully close with mine and yes it is spring loaded! but it closes enough for me to be happy with it. i have versace 4044-B sunglasses. Yes you just pry the little covers off of the handle where it attaches to the roof and you take out the two screws, the sunglasses holder comes with its own screws and it mounts in there very nicely! any other questions feel free to ask.

Shane

PS: not entirely sure if ray bans will fit i doubt it if they are aviators


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

depth is some where around 1.3 inches


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ray Bans always seem to run on the very thick side. I have quite a few pairs of them.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

cruzershane said:


> haha, yah i took off the holy **** handle on the drivers side and it just screws into the same holes. yes my car came with a drivers side handle. What country are you in? The holder doesnt fully close with mine and yes it is spring loaded! but it closes enough for me to be happy with it. i have versace 4044-B sunglasses. Yes you just pry the little covers off of the handle where it attaches to the roof and you take out the two screws, the sunglasses holder comes with its own screws and it mounts in there very nicely! any other questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Shane
> 
> PS: not entirely sure if ray bans will fit i doubt it if they are aviators


What color is it? My headliner is brown, don't think it will look good if it is silver.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

its light grey


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cruzershane said:


> its light grey


Oh its gonna look so good in mine. I'm glad thats the color of my headliner!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Brown headliner? Is it more of a cashmere colour? What colour is the exterior?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

I use it to hold my garage door opener out of sight. It works perfectly.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Brown headliner? Is it more of a cashmere colour? What colour is the exterior?


Cocoa/ light neutral interior, Gold Mist exterior. The case is silver, so it would not look good. Which it was available in other colors.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder why it is available in that color only?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably so it matches the other roof handles in the car


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Probably so it matches the other roof handles in the car


Yes, if you have silver handles. I have cocoa/ light neutral interior, so silver would not match.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Yes, if you have silver handles. I have cocoa/ light neutral interior, so silver would not match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I ordered it. I ordered it on May 2nd and it finally arrived today. I think I'm definitely going to install it tomorrow. Not bad for $13.99 with free shipping from Korea. I don't know how the **** we got away with that one.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I think that's a cool addition & very slick... I did my cheppo sunglasses holder on the actual handle.  Yea, buying Korean parts is no different than most parts in our cars. I bought new GM surround bezels (honeycomb & chrome) for my fogs from Korean seller... can't wait to install them.



Sent from my Tricorder using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I finally received this Saturday after ordering it around the beginning of the month. It literally took five minutes to install. It did come in authentic GM packaging too, so it isn't aftermarket.

It works well and I'm glad I got it. Indeed it doesn't match the handle/fabric real well, but it's very close. Close enough that I prefer the function over an exact color match. If we get really picky, the fabric headliner isn't an exact match to the plastic handle, which doesn't match the sunvisor exactly.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have a gray interior like I do in my Eco then it matches perfectly. Unfortunately when I ordered mine it only came in one color anyway which happened to be the color of my interior so it was perfect.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Unfortunately when I ordered mine it only came in one color anyway which happened to be the color of my interior so it was perfect.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I don't think this has changed, this part looks kinda gray to me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That is standard in my Aussie built Cruze and I have a spare pair of prescription glasses in it as I once got caught with broken glasses and my spare was at home so I was unable to drive home.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I seen 2 difrent colors on eBay unless the lighting is diffrent. I might go ahead and do this eventually.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I seen 2 difrent colors on eBay unless the lighting is diffrent. I might go ahead and do this eventually.


probably lighting. I have only seen one color, just like the ZZP Pillar Pod. I ordered one of these the other day, and got notice that it shipped today. I actually got it off Amazon (same seller as eBay), for a couple of dollars less than the current eBay price (including shipping) $14 vs $15-16


----------



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Standard on my Cruze Hatch. It is spring loaded and I can fit my sun glasses in it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am surprised the case is wide enough for korean glasses (sorry had to say it)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I am surprised the case is wide enough for korean glasses (sorry had to say it)


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Is the console too small to store glasses? That's where I put them in my Balt


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

My car isn't here so I can't look. I have the black interior in my ECO would this match what's on the roof? Hmmmmm... If it does I'm going to order it. I see the price has gone up must be selling lots of them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Is the console too small to store glasses? That's where I put them in my Balt


Those with the Pioneer system don't have a console storage area.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013LT - I have a black interior and it matched my car. If you look at the roof lining you'll see that it's not black.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

obermd said:


> Those with the Pioneer system don't have a console storage area.


No armrest/console? That's what I was referring to


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry - I thought you were referring to the top of dash holder. We all have, as far as I know, the armrest console between the seats.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

just installed mine.

nice and easy and <$20.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice, way to bring a thread back from the dead. I just installed mine on my 14. I kept looking for it since I traded my 12 in with it still installed, had to get a new one.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Anybody know, can this install on either side of the car or just the left/driver side? I'm thinking about adding this, but I think it would be more convenient for me to reach across to the right side of the car than straight up above my left shoulder.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It will install on either side. I reach up with my right hand to access my sunglasses. It's an easy reach to the driver's side mount position.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Anybody know, can this install on either side of the car or just the left/driver side? I'm thinking about adding this, but I think it would be more convenient for me to reach across to the right side of the car than straight up above my left shoulder.


Should be able to go on either side.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Anybody know, can this install on either side of the car or just the left/driver side? I'm thinking about adding this, but I think it would be more convenient for me to reach across to the right side of the car than straight up above my left shoulder.


yep, ordered another one so i can have mine and wifes in the car


----------



## btreu1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I first discovered the sunglass holder in an Indian review in which the holder was over the right side driver's seat, here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2YeWvZ-ed0&feature=youtu.be&t=2m16s
At first, I just thought, "sucks that U.S. Cruze didn't get that. It'd be super handy..." Can't wait to add this to my Cruze.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm very surprised you guys didn't get the holder as standard. It is usually Australia that lacks the fitment of the little extras that are standard in the US. Yes it will fit on both sides..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> I'm very surprised you guys didn't get the holder as standard. It is usually Australia that lacks the fitment of the little extras that are standard in the US. Yes it will fit on both sides..


Let's see - no sunglasses holder, no hatch back, no wagon trim, no ...

Get the picture. The US really doesn't get any exciting stuff when it comes to cars. This isn't just a GM problem either.

As for the sunglasses holder, it probably wouldn't hold some of the Oakley's I've seen. They're way too thick when folded. But it sure holds my magnetic attached lenses.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 2 of these floating around the trunk at the moment and have yet to install it. I am only slightly paranoid a tech at the dealer would blindly reach in and yank down hard on them getting in or something. I purchased the 2nd one for another Cruze owner but we aren't on talking terms anymore. May post a FS thread later for them when I have the time to find and ship.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> I have 2 of these floating around the trunk at the moment and have yet to install it.


I was at the salvage yard a few years ago and grabbed the sun glass holder from a Chevy Aveo. Fits the cruze with a little modification but its of much lower quality than the one made for the cruze. 

I ended up removing it in the fall of 2013, after having surgery I needed those handles on both sides to help myself out of the car. Since that I have had two more surgery's and have appreciated having the drivers side one each time. Thinking about it, in an accident if your half down in a ditch and injured I would much prefer the grab handle.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I was at the salvage yard a few years ago and grabbed the sun glass holder from a Chevy Aveo. Fits the cruze with a little modification but its of much lower quality than the one made for the cruze.
> 
> I ended up removing it in the fall of 2013, after having surgery I needed those handles on both sides to help myself out of the car. Since that I have had two more surgery's and have appreciated having the drivers side one each time. Thinking about it, in an accident if your half down in a ditch and injured I would much prefer the grab handle.


I kept my handle so if I ever need to put it back in I'll have it.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

obermd said:


> Let's see - no sunglasses holder, no hatch back, no wagon trim, no ...
> 
> Get the picture. The US really doesn't get any exciting stuff when it comes to cars. This isn't just a GM problem either.
> 
> As for the sunglasses holder, it probably wouldn't hold some of the Oakley's I've seen. They're way too thick when folded. But it sure holds my magnetic attached lenses.


Ok get your point.  But I do love the vehicle extras you guys get overall, when I drive in the US..

A couple I see for the Cruze. 
4G Wi-Fi option
10 Air Bags
Cocoa/Light Leather option
Side Blind Zone Alert Option
Triple-Sealed Windscreen 
Auto dimming rear view mirror
Sat radio
9 speaker option
My Chevrolet 
OnStar
& you get the steering wheel on the correct side.. 
After we came back from the US, the wife wanted the features she had while driving the States.
So we ordered a Grand Cherokee from Detroit. We got a US built car and supported the economy of a country we visit and enjoy so often… J


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> Let's see - no sunglasses holder, no hatch back, no wagon trim, no ...
> 
> Get the picture. The US really doesn't get any exciting stuff when it comes to cars. This isn't just a GM problem either.
> 
> As for the sunglasses holder, it probably wouldn't hold some of the Oakley's I've seen. They're way too thick when folded. But it sure holds my magnetic attached lenses.





Aussie SRi-V said:


> Ok get your point.  But I do love the vehicle extras you guys get overall, when I drive in the US..
> 
> A couple I see for the Cruze.
> 4G Wi-Fi option
> ...


So in the US we don't get the exciting cars and in Australia you don't get the creature features. D*** regionalization of global products - marketers will never figure this one out.


----------

